# Dell Inspiron N5010



## kunal.janu (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi,

I bought a new Dell Inspiron N5010, Core i3 processor, 3GB RAM, DOS Config from a dell reseller.
Installed Win XP SP2, and most of the drivers. But there is no sound, looks like the sound driver isn't working properly. There is also a problem connecting to the wireless, network driver missing. There is also a PCI Bus driver missing.

Dell Website has only drivers for Windows 7 and Vista for my configuration, does this mean I'll need to install Win 7? I still want to use XP, as some of my programs will not work on a WIN7.

Please help me find the drivers required.

Thanks
Kunal

PS: Does anyone know how to default the fn keys to become secondary when fn keys are pressed. Currently to close a window, I have to press, Alt+Fn+f4, I want to change it back to alt+f4


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try running everest free edition to get the hardware id's http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...SjsaRy&usg=AFQjCNHFqGTIK4RZxG0MzfkzzqyAIbvGuQ


----------



## kzmughal (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi
I found the solution for reversing the Fn keys on Dell N5010 from the User manual.
It can be done either from the Bios or from the Windows Mobility Center program - I used the latter: Press Windows key + "X". When it opens the Win Mob Center, in the Function key row, choose 'Function key' as the Fn Key behaviour. Voila - it's back to business. :grin:


----------



## nagarajkumbar (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi All,

Can any one help to find the XP drivers for my Dell N5010 lap top.

Please help me

Thanks in advance

Regards,
Nagaraj


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

I have the same thing here guys.I need XP drivers for my Inspiron N5010 laptop.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sadel anwar please make a thread of your own and someone will try to assist you also use everest ultimate trial to get the hardware id's to post in your thread


----------



## idbud (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe this will help you: [url]http://angrytechblog.com/2010/11/windows-xp-32bit-downgrade-on-a-dell-inspiron-n5010/[/URL]


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Upgrade to SP3 and run Windows Update . . it will offer most sound drivers


----------



## Velcy (Feb 16, 2011)

Does the Delll Inspiron 15R N5010 have a built-in microphone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Velcy please make a thread of your own and someone will try to assist you


----------

